# Truck just died?



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I was out in my 1997 Dodge Ram 1500 5.2ltr and it was running fine. I stopped to talk to someone and just left it running. Came back to the truck and she was stalled. I tried to start it and it did start but it was chugging and hitting the gas seemed to bog it out. It then shut off and now it wont start. Just turns over but won't start up. 

Fuel pump?


----------



## Mike N (Dec 21, 2008)

Can you hear the pump buzz when you turn the key?


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Mike N;728965 said:


> Can you hear the pump buzz when you turn the key?


Ya know, I'm deaf bud. So no. I'll have to get someone with me to listen.


----------



## no lead (Dec 10, 2008)

verify all the usual suspects. fuel spark etc. pull a spark plug and inspect. if its black and oily change the plugs. ive had several trucks foul the plugs on 5.2 gaser.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

I would hope its not plugs. She just had a full tuneup done about 2 months ago. Maybe less. I'll try checking the plugs tho since she aint going no where till Monday when my mechanic opens shop.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Mike N;728965 said:


> Can you hear the pump buzz when you turn the key?


Yup Id go for a dead fuel pump,if its a gas job just use some quick starting fluid and have someone turn the key just a small amount of spray if it fires up its fuel problem it it dont probably ignition. Good luck keep us posted


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

ether the throttle body if it runs for a few seconds it the fuel pump .


JR


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Both of my Rams have about 130k miles on em. Had to replace coils on em both in the last year. 
Did the same thing you just said when they died.
1994 and 1998


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

REAPER;729224 said:


> Both of my Rams have about 130k miles on em. Had to replace coils on em both in the last year.
> Did the same thing you just said when they died.
> 1994 and 1998


ignition coils bro?

Mine has 106k miles on it.


----------



## artic429 (Feb 20, 2008)

If its the coils you will tell when there is no spark. You can check the fuel pressure too if you are by yourself and cant hear it running by releasing the pressure up by your intake too..... just watch your eyes when you do it.... if you dont have any gas squirting out of the nipple, then id guess the pump crapped out on you.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

Coils,Fuel Pumps,Crank Position Sensor,All Common On That Horse.More Info Needed Though.Acme


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

drivewaydoctor;729356 said:


> ignition coils bro?
> 
> Mine has 106k miles on it.


Yes. Got one from a speed shop for the plow truck for $75 I think it was and the other daily driver I just went stock NAPA part 50 bucks or so.


----------



## gary42095 (Jan 4, 2009)

nobody stated the obvious?

is there gas in it... not calling you out but just sometimes the most obvious things...

whats the temp there now? water in fuel? frozen? 
try some dry gas it is a very cheap simple try to the alternatives. try getting the stuff for emergency already frozen fuel...


----------



## RODHALL (Nov 23, 2005)

R&D 
Starting fluid - Spray it into the intake While someone cranks. if iti starts and runs on starting fluid this will narrow it down to 2 issues.

schrader valve- Push it in and drain all the presser from line. then flip key and listen for pump. crank 30 seconds see if it builds presser back up. no presser fuel pump = fuel pump. have presser and still need to do more.....

Need test light or volt Ohm meter
at your injectors you have 2 wires one solid color and one with a stripe. take the one with the stripe check see if it getting pulses of voltage. you'll also find that you have no spark. if it is not it is the crank sensor....


that should help you find the problem.


----------



## cherokeeman (Jan 21, 2009)

ithink you may need a 02 sensor if your giving it gas and it chockes or pops thats probably your problem good luck dave


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah the Crank Position Sensor and cam shaft positions sensor (one on tranny) was recent;y changed. Plugs, wires, distributor cap are all brand new. Even the rotor was replaced. 

I tried changing out the fuel system relay and checked the fuel system relay fuse. Everything is fine there. I even gave the gas tank a few wacks to try and free up the pump. I had someone lay under the truck close to the gas tank and they could not hear any noise coming from the gas tank. There is currenly 1/4 tank of fuel which has gas line antifreeze in it. 

It is cold outside now, about -20 but it wasn't that cold when it died. Maybe -10 or so...

I'm almost willing to bet its the fuel pump. I hope they are not expensive...


----------



## sechracer (Nov 4, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;730698 said:


> Yeah the Crank Position Sensor and cam shaft positions sensor (one on tranny) was recent;y changed. Plugs, wires, distributor cap are all brand new. Even the rotor was replaced.
> 
> I tried changing out the fuel system relay and checked the fuel system relay fuse. Everything is fine there. I even gave the gas tank a few wacks to try and free up the pump. I had someone lay under the truck close to the gas tank and they could not hear any noise coming from the gas tank. There is currenly 1/4 tank of fuel which has gas line antifreeze in it.
> 
> ...


Depends on where you get the pump, but I recommend one from the stealership. Autozone ones dont last that long. The factory one has lasted 12 years or so on that truck. Worth a little extra to not be doing it again in 2 years if you ask me.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

drivewaydoctor;730698 said:


> Yeah the Crank Position Sensor and cam shaft positions sensor (one on tranny) was recent;y changed. Plugs, wires, distributor cap are all brand new. Even the rotor was replaced.
> 
> I tried changing out the fuel system relay and checked the fuel system relay fuse. Everything is fine there. I even gave the gas tank a few wacks to try and free up the pump. I had someone lay under the truck close to the gas tank and they could not hear any noise coming from the gas tank. There is currenly 1/4 tank of fuel which has gas line antifreeze in it.
> 
> ...


Ya gotta try the ether /quik start/ liquid fire trick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it will tell a whole lot especially with no fuel pump noise in the tank


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

Crank Position Sensor It The one On the Top Of the bell-housing Camshaft Sensor Also Known As The hall effect Switch Is In the Distributor


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

augerandblade;730780 said:


> Ya gotta try the ether /quik start/ liquid fire trick!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! it will tell a whole lot especially with no fuel pump noise in the tank


Well its a PITA on these trucks to get at the throttle body. I just dont feel like spending hours under the hood in -20 weather. lol


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

Buy Me A Round Trip Ticket And A Couple Of Bottles Of That Good Canadian Whiskey And I Guarantee I can Get it running!!!Not Even Worried About The cold as long as the Whiskey Flows!!


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

jUST SPRAY IT INTO THE AIR BREATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

augerandblade;730829 said:


> jUST SPRAY IT INTO THE AIR BREATHER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If It Starts That Motor There aint No Way I Am Gonna Want to Drink it


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Acmemechanic;730834 said:


> If It Starts That Motor There aint No Way I Am Gonna Want to Drink it


Ha Ha Ha OH Boy I was actually msg ing the Driveway Doc about spraying Quik Start into the breather housing LOL


----------



## CGlisson (Aug 17, 2008)

*Fuel pumps*

I may get a lot of crap for this but...your first mistake was buying a dodge. Some people seem to like them but when I had mine I hated it. Thank God it got totaled.

To answer your question about fuel pumps...they aren't cheap. Not only that but you have to take your tank off to replace them.

May you and your dodge live long and prosper. I wish you the best.


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

The good thing is, you've only got 1/4 tank of fuel, so dropping the tank will be (somewhat) easier. I agree with ACME on the crank and cam sensors. But my bet would be on the fuel pump, I saw a ton of Dodge fuel pumps fail when I used to work a Dodge dealer. And it isn't just the trucks that have this issue.

And the other reason i'm betting that it's the pump?.......It would be the hardest part to change....lol


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

tymusicAnd thats when we ask ourselves why doesnt the manufacturer make a panel in the box/bed floor of the truck that you could remove to gain access to the fuel pump DUH


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

augerandblade;731091 said:


> tymusicAnd thats when we ask ourselves why doesnt the manufacturer make a panel in the box/bed floor of the truck that you could remove to gain access to the fuel pump DUH


I know a guy that did that with his old '96 GMC. He cut a section out of the box and then went to the salvage yard and found a truck that had a wrecked box and cut a section out of it that was a little bigger than the hole in his box. He replaced the pump and bolted the panel back on. He has had pump issues on his truck before though... tymusic


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Still betting on coil. Coulda replaced by now. Is only 2 nuts. 10 mm I believe.


----------



## jgoetter1 (Feb 23, 2007)

drivewaydoctor;728988 said:


> Ya know, I'm deaf bud. So no. I'll have to get someone with me to listen.


Are you really deaf, or just hard of hearing. I ask because when I'm plowing my ears are tuned into to every creak and crack I hear.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

jgoetter1;731233 said:


> Are you really deaf, or just hard of hearing. I ask because when I'm plowing my ears are tuned into to every creak and crack I hear.


100% deaf in left ear and 50% deaf in right. Car accident in 1996 broke my skull and neck. Caused brain nerve damage which took away my hearing and sense of smell. Damn drunk drivers!


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

What's the scoop on the truck?


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

Gix1k4;731115 said:


> I know a guy that did that with his old '96 GMC. He cut a section out of the box and then went to the salvage yard and found a truck that had a wrecked box and cut a section out of it that was a little bigger than the hole in his box. He replaced the pump and bolted the panel back on. He has had pump issues on his truck before though... tymusic


Thanks I will keep that in mind!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!tymusic


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

Gix1k4;731115 said:


> I know a guy that did that with his old '96 GMC. He cut a section out of the box and then went to the salvage yard and found a truck that had a wrecked box and cut a section out of it that was a little bigger than the hole in his box. He replaced the pump and bolted the panel back on. He has had pump issues on his truck before though... tymusic


That is a Great Solution To The Rotted Tank Strap ,Siezed Bolts Issues.I just Dont Know How My Customers Would Handle Seeing A Non-Factory Access Panel That They Never Saw Before!!!!!!:angry::angry:


----------



## Bajak (Nov 12, 2008)

Acmemechanic;731363 said:


> That is a Great Solution To The Rotted Tank Strap ,Siezed Bolts Issues.I just Dont Know How My Customers Would Handle Seeing A Non-Factory Access Panel That They Never Saw Before!!!!!!:angry::angry:


Hide it under the bed liner. No one ever looks under there.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Its in the shop. No power getting back to the fuel pump. Starts with starting fluid. Tested wires at fuel pump connection and no power. Mechanic still trouble shooting...


----------



## Gix1k4 (Mar 13, 2008)

Acmemechanic;731363 said:


> That is a Great Solution To The Rotted Tank Strap ,Siezed Bolts Issues.I just Dont Know How My Customers Would Handle Seeing A Non-Factory Access Panel That They Never Saw Before!!!!!!:angry::angry:


Yeah, his truck was pretty "swiss cheesy" anyway, it had been a plowtruck/sander it's entire life.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

drivewaydoctor;731603 said:


> Its in the shop. No power getting back to the fuel pump. Starts with starting fluid. Tested wires at fuel pump connection and no power. Mechanic still trouble shooting...


I am Not at my Shop to Look it Up But The Problem Sound Like The A.S.D Earlier Ones Had It But Even Then They Never Really Listed It You had to Have had Problems With it And find it Use to BeFirewall Mounted On Truck and Vans. ASD Is Auto Shut Down Relay Anybody Got their Information On-Line To Give a Location + If there is One


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

bad ground wire,
where's my cookie?


----------



## russ130 (Oct 29, 2002)

I hear that, screw messing with it in -20 weather. I'd get a can of starting fluid and just spray it in the area where the air goes in the air filter housing. You don't have to be very accurate just close enough so when you try to start it the fumes get sucked into the air filter. If it starts you have a fuel problem if not then I'd look at electrical. There are a lot of tests if it starts and it is too damn cold to be conducting all those tests so I'd send it off to a mechanic so he can do those tests in a heated garage. If you have a friend with a heated garage you could do those tests yourself to make sure it is the fuel pump before you change it. Before I changed a pump I would make sure it was getting power.


----------



## 24v6spd (Jan 18, 2009)

I did a fuel pump on my brothers '94 Dakota and we just removed the bed. It wasn't hard at all, easier than dropping the tank.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

24v6spd;732002 said:


> I did a fuel pump on my brothers '94 Dakota and we just removed the bed. It wasn't hard at all, easier than dropping the tank.


Same here youre okay if the mount bolts are not seizedtymusic


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

24v6spd;732002 said:


> I did a fuel pump on my brothers '94 Dakota and we just removed the bed. It wasn't hard at all, easier than dropping the tank.


Remember to disconnect the lights and filler tube.

Agreed that is the easy way to do it. :salute:


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

My trucks computer (PCM) is dead. Just lovely..


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

not to cause a fight but i agree on the mistake being a dodge, i am not a mechanic but i work on all three brands more then i should be considering i only own two or three at a time. Dodges of all shapes and sizes have the same mechanical problems as everyone else they just really seem to shine at designing POS electrical systems to go with it. dodge in a mechanics bay 50\50 its got something to do with a short, relay, connection, burnt wire,bad ground, failed pcm, backfeed, etc etc just venting my .02


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Luke_P;732887 said:


> not to cause a fight but i agree on the mistake being a dodge, i am not a mechanic but i work on all three brands more then i should be considering i only own two or three at a time. Dodges of all shapes and sizes have the same mechanical problems as everyone else they just really seem to shine at designing POS electrical systems to go with it. dodge in a mechanics bay 50\50 its got something to do with a short, relay, connection, burnt wire,bad ground, failed pcm, backfeed, etc etc just venting my .02


I hope your mechanical work gives your clients something more constructive than this non-constructive criticism.


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

I apologize i am not starting a fight, i do not believe my stuff is better then yours because it is not a dodge. I have owned and worked on all three domestic brands. My opinion is poor on dodge thats an opinion. All three makes have there problems. my 96 chev does drivways and back up duty great truck, horrible front end i learned how to do front end work. I am assuming because you asked you would like do do some repairs yourself this is the positive part of my post, Dodges of that era have bad electrical systems that is a fact not a opinion. but lots of your fixes will be low cost, bad grounds relays, shorts etc they are expensive repairs because they are labour and time intensive if you buy a multimeter and a book on basic trouble shooting you can save yourself a lot of money. again sorry if i came across as just bashing your equipment.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Luke_P;732982 said:


> I apologize i am not starting a fight, i do not believe my stuff is better then yours because it is not a dodge. I have owned and worked on all three domestic brands. My opinion is poor on dodge thats an opinion. All three makes have there problems. my 96 chev does drivways and back up duty great truck, horrible front end i learned how to do front end work. I am assuming because you asked you would like do do some repairs yourself this is the positive part of my post, Dodges of that era have bad electrical systems that is a fact not a opinion. but lots of your fixes will be low cost, bad grounds relays, shorts etc they are expensive repairs because they are labour and time intensive if you buy a multimeter and a book on basic trouble shooting you can save yourself a lot of money. again sorry if i came across as just bashing your equipment.


I have a dodge and ford... Both have their issues... Search Google for PCM fault and I assure you there are MANY Chevy trucks/cars with the same problems. Either way, I don't care.. All I want is to get this thing fixed...

The mechanic told me he can ground out the PCM to get the truck to start but he doesn't recommend doing it. I'm not sure what is he grounding....

Chrysler here told me it will take 3 weeks to get a new PCM in here at a cost of almost $1000... I found one junk yard with one in London Ontario (not close) and called him back 10 minutes later to tell him I will take it and it had been sold...

Bottom line is I need my plow working for tonight's storm. I'll listen to personal opinions on different makes of trucks in another thread...


----------



## Luke_P (Sep 16, 2008)

I would imagine he is grounding a signal wire that tells the computer to turn the pump on or he is ground the fuel pump relay to turn the pump on. I can feel your pain, and i agree all trucks have issues my chev sat 5 days last season due to fuel injector issues, google 96 vortech injectors gm 's fault from the ground up, then they went from fixing it properly to half assed because it cost to much. I do not mean to be coming across as arogant i just meant if you keep that truck expect electical problems especially as the truck ages, a multimeter will go a long way. If you are still stuck for a pcm let me know and give me as many details as possible vin, numbers off old pcm, engine, year, etc and i will call the yards in my area, dodge parts are hard to find around the gta being gm country and all...if you get stuck call the yards in quebec and down east they seem to have a lot more in their yards.


----------



## festerw (Sep 25, 2003)

Do a search on http://www.car-part.com should be able to find a used computer.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah I found a PCM that matches in a yard about 2 hours for me. I need to pick it up tomorrow after I'm done plowing all day. The wire they installed is a ground wire from the ASD Relay to the ground terminal on the battery. This gets the power to the fuel pump and gets me running until the PCM comes in. The mechanic said he is 99.9% sure this temp fix wont cause any issues but he'd rather do it right with a replaced PCM.


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

sorry about the truck. 
As far as myself, I have driven Ford's all my life. And I mean all the way back when I was old enough to touch a gas peddle on my dad's. Not many problems with them in my experience. As far as a dodge I can't tell you from experience just hearsay. You're right though nothing is perfect.

But anyway please see post #39. My son just went through the same crap on his neon...yes it's a dodge thing, I guess? Your mechanic needs to find all the grounds, pull them off, clean the wire connection, add new screw terminals, and sand the point of contact.

Things we did that was unnessary, replace computer, alt, batt, auto shut down relay etc. etc. etc.
Friggen thing just wouldn't start or stay running until the ground wires were taken care of.

where's my cookie?...LOL

good luck bro. I'm prayin for ya.


----------



## cantoo (Dec 27, 1999)

Dr. next time you need a part just get it couriered to you, cheaper than driving and you can plow snow while it's enroute. We used to drive for parts but lately just get them shipped or couriered. Lots of trucks delivering parts.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

unit28;733384 said:


> sorry about the truck.
> As far as myself, I have driven Ford's all my life. And I mean all the way back when I was old enough to touch a gas peddle on my dad's. Not many problems with them in my experience. As far as a dodge I can't tell you from experience just hearsay. You're right though nothing is perfect.
> 
> But anyway please see post #39. My son just went through the same crap on his neon...yes it's a dodge thing, I guess? Your mechanic needs to find all the grounds, pull them off, clean the wire connection, add new screw terminals, and sand the point of contact.
> ...


----------



## unit28 (Jan 1, 2007)

forgot to add.. on my sons dodge,
The bad ground caused the lights to blow, along with fuel pump fuse, 
whole friggen dash gauge cluster, rear defroster switch. 

Since the dash gauges went out, he uses a gps for his speedometer until he gets it all replaced. 

Two ground wires were pretty much corroded from road salt. One on the top fender well, and the other was in an area under the battery tray.
His speedo is stuck at 60...LOl He called me that day to pick him up and tow his car...the battery was still smoking too. 

good luck
Hope you guys figure it out.


----------

